# Dish DVR 625 Mega issue



## JohnP-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had this since I signed on with Dish back in early November. this morning, I turn on he tv and see the WARNING (error 760) saying that the content on the hardrive has become corrupted and will cause the receiver to function improperly. All content must be deleted. 

Any way to keep the data?

The only option I have is to turn off the TV, or delete the content now. I have called Dish and left a message. I found a bit of info at the Dish site that said inthe future the best way to keep this from happening is to turn off the receiver when not in use. 

Here is the rub. No matter what button I push on the remote, the receiver does not turn off. Also, if I manually turn off the receiver (or try to), it powers back up. All I can figure to do would be to turn off the power at the power strip.Error that the stored files are 

I am lost here.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

JohnP said:


> I have had this since I signed on with Dish back in early November. this morning, I turn on he tv and see the WARNING (error 760) saying that the content on the hardrive has become corrupted and will cause the receiver to function improperly. All content must be deleted.
> 
> Any way to keep the data?
> 
> ...


On the corrupted part:

I had this before and called the tech department and they told me that I would have to reformat the HD and that I was going to lose all my shows. They said what probabily happened was that when a show was recording it somehow got corrupted. She told me "Sometimes that happens. But not all the time" So there was nothing they could do about it. So all my shows I recorded went Bye Bye. :crying_sa

In the last Paragraph of your message:

Have you tired unplugging from the wall. Does it go thru it's checking the shut off or does it say on and then when you hit the power button does it do the same thing that you were saying in your paragraph?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## jbrettz (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, my 625 started booting 8-10 times during a 60 minute span, it also, got stuck when it was downloading the program guide, which it did 8-10 times. Finally after calling Dish Tech and receiving error messages 770 and 527, which the 527 told me that my hard drive was corrupted and they would have to delete all of my 43 previously recorded shows . They told me they were sorry for my loss and would send me a new receiver in about 4 business days. The receiver worked fine last night, no storms nothing that I know of that would cause this problem. 

I wish there was a way to transfer your previously recorded programs. This also happened to my 721 a couple of years ago, and I lost all of my programs. 

It really doesn't matter if you have 40 G HD or 200 G hd, if it goes bad you just 90 programs instead of 30.

Anyone else have problems with their 625? I have this operating 4 tvs on one side of my house. Now I have to wait 4 days??

I asked them about changing it out for a HD 622 but they told me they couldn't since I just received a 622 in Nov 06, I would have to wait until Nov 07? I'm glad to see Dish pushing the HD use???

Brett
St. Louis


----------

